# vexilar fl-8 genz pack for sale



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

ive got an fl-8 with the genz pack that i bought new in feburary and used only about a month. comes with charger and battery. only asking 205 + shipping for it. its gotta go i need to pay for a new bow


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

could i get this removed it has been sold. thanks


----------

